

Html5 canvas support matrix - senthil_rajasek
http://philip.html5.org/tests/canvas/suite/tests/results.html

======
snprbob86
Whoa...

I don't know much of anything about Canvas, but it looks way too involved for
different implementations to ever have any hope of reliable compatibility.

~~~
seldo
Or just like most of Javascript, the big library makers (Prototype, JQuery,
YUI) will implement a nice wrapper that hides all the implementation details
for you and lets you get on with your life.

~~~
utku_karatas
eg. <http://processingjs.org/>

~~~
TweedHeads
I love Processing, I really do, but I'd like to see it implemented in pure
javascript instead of a meta-language on top of JS

